# Welche Online-Wettervorhersage benutzt Ihr?



## Hans (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

vor meinen Reisen hab ich mich immer bei wetter.com informiert. Das gibt es aber scheinbar so nicht mehr. Welche online Wettervorhersagen benutz Ihr ? 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## kroun (22. April 2008)

hoi hans,
du musst immmmmmmer den wetterbericht direkt von einem unabhängigen wetterdienst vom ort wo du hinwillst abchecken... den findest du entweder auf der tourismusvereinseite oder meistens auch auf den hotelseiten
für südtirol ist das z.B. http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm...der ist auch richtig gut und liegt fast immer richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (22. April 2008)

meistwww.wetteronline.de


----------



## peter muc (22. April 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor meinen Reisen hab ich mich immer bei wetter.com informiert. Das gibt es aber scheinbar so nicht mehr.
> 
> Hans



 www.wetter.com gibts nicht mehr ??   ich denke doch


----------



## Hans (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

heisst jetzt beta.wetter.com

War zuvor ganz anders aufgebaut und viel sympatischer, mir jedenfalls.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## peter muc (22. April 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heisst jetzt beta.wetter.com
> 
> ...



http://de.beta.wetter.com ist die neue Version. Da diese noch nicht alles beinhaltet, läuft parallel auch noch die alte Version; s. Link http://www.wetter.com/v2/

aber Du hast schon recht, die alte Version war mir auch sympathischer !

gruß, Peter


----------



## Mudface (22. April 2008)

Regenradar von 

http://wetter.t-online.de/radar.php

und Bodenfeuchte von 

http://www.agrowetter.de/Agrarwetter/bofeu_profil.htm

VG, Mudface


----------



## homerjay (23. April 2008)

www.wetteronline.de
www.wetter-allgaeu.de
http://www.alpenverein.de/template_loader.php?tplpage_id=115


----------



## thomasga (23. April 2008)

für italien kann ich folgendes empfehlen:


http://www.ilmeteo.it/meteo/Chiusi della verna

nur noch die provinz und die comune auswählen

und schon hat mann/frau  das wetter der woche und 

auch einen 14 tage trend

die vorhersagen sind auch recht genau,

 das wetter ändern können die aber auch nicht....

grüße aus chiusi della verna, wie das wetter da ist könnt ihr im link sehen

thomas

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccione-do-sotto.de


----------



## MTBMax (23. April 2008)

Der *Bergwetterbericht* auf *www.orf.at *ist auch sehr gut und detailliert. Deckt natürlich nur Österreich ab, allerdings kann man daraus das Wetter für die gesamten Ostalpen erschließen, da man ja Angaben zu Süd- und Nordseite der Alpen hat. Sehr hilfreich ist die *6-Tage-Prognose*.


----------



## Deichfräse (23. April 2008)

http://wetter.rtl.de 

Geht auch ganz gut - inkl. Satellitenfilm und 6-Tage-Vorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
seit neuestem schaue ich immer bei
www.proplanta.de rein, da ist ein link für Profiwetter,
ich glaube auch www.profi-wetter.de geht auch, da ist dann aber das googlemaps add-on nicht freigeschaltet.
Hat hier mir mir (Schwäbisch Alb) bislang nahezu auf die Stunde genau gepasst.
Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## dubbel (24. April 2008)

am besten find ich immer noch http://www.weter.de/


----------



## bergsocke (24. April 2008)

Eine weitere gute Wetterseite ist  www.donnerwetter.de


----------



## wof (24. April 2008)

www.kachelmannwetter.de -- dann die Wetterstation wählen wo ihr hin wollt -- stimmt meistens auf die stunde genau...


----------



## wof (24. April 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Es wurde nach der Vorhersage gefragt, nicht nach dem aktuellen Wetter.




http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108300.html

z.B. ist mit 4Tage Vorhersage!!


----------



## MATTESM (25. April 2008)

trentino nordost / dolos:
http://www.arpa.veneto.it/bollettini/htm/dolomiti_meteo.asp
im vergleich zu meteotrentino ungleich genauer.... 

österreich für den folgetag:
http://www.austrocontrol.at/content/wetter/wetter_heute/wetter_heute.shtml
...die sagen oft genug selbst das kleinste wolkenloch metergenau voraus...

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (25. April 2008)

www.wetterzentrale.de
Hier findet man mehrere Vorhersagemodelle.
man muss halt die Daten selbst interpretieren.

Für kurzvorhersagen sollte man sich immer das Regenradar anschauen.

www.meteox.de deckt D, F, B, L, NL, GB ab.
Für E muss ich die passende Seite raussuchen.
Für CH, A, I fehlt so was, zumindest kenne ich nichts.

Ray


----------



## planettraveler (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich golfe und mir ist eine genaue Wettervorhersage sehr wichtig. Hier meine Zusammenstellung für stundengenaue Wettervorhersagen.
Wenn Ihr noch mehr Dienste kennt, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Oktober 2011)

Servus!
Für Tirol bzw. Österreich verwende ich jenen von der ZAMG: http://www.zamg.ac.at/wetter/prognose/tirol/ - sind in unseren Landen die Profis.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

Ich verwende regional bedingt den Wetterbericht für die 4 Länder Österreich Schweiz Italien DE Allgäu den Schweizerwetterbericht für das Südtirol und Gardasee nehme ich diesen Wetterbericht. Für Salzburg Oberösterreich finde ich mit diesem gut zurecht! Auch der von Mike erwähnte ist sehr gut!

Schönen Tag!


----------



## gregorgruen (6. Oktober 2011)

www.uwz.at  heißt die unwetterzentrale von österreich,hier gibt es auch bundesländerspezifische unterteilungen!tolle sache!


----------



## thomasga (27. Oktober 2011)

tach auch,

ich fang noch mal an,auch wenn es ne weile her ist,aber ich glaube das paßt gut,

hab im android market ein app für wetter in italien gefunden und installiert,

https://market.android.com/search?q=il+meteo&so=1&c=apps

hatte ja weiter oben schon erwähnt das mir die wettervorhersage von denen recht gut

gefällt,jetzt also auch fürs fon zum mitnehmen,ich glaube gibts auch fürs eifon,

jedenfalls stand sowas auf der seite,die wettervorhersage ist gut,es gibt auch eine

weiterführung auf regenradar und webcams und noch ne ganze menge anderes zeug,

von wem sie die daten für deutschland und den rest der welt bekommen,keine ahnung

für italien stimmts fast immer....,für heute wars auch wieder mal richtig

ist kostenlos,am unteren bildrand gibts werbung,diskret,nervt also nicht

grüße aus der toscana

thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.de


----------



## rayc (28. Oktober 2011)

thomasga, cooler Tip!
Sogar mit Regenradar von Italien.
Gibt es das Regenradar auch für den Browser?

ray


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Oktober 2011)

Für die Nordlchter:

www.dmi.dk


----------



## GalluraBike2 (30. Oktober 2011)

Für Sardinien und sicher auch andere Inseln ist der windguru.cz  genial...


----------



## thomasga (31. Oktober 2011)

moin rayc

guckst du da

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/situazione

alles was du willst,eben nur auf italienisch,is hier aber so

grüße aus dem sonnigen herbst

thomasga


www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

